# Mounting Bindings with Rubber Gasket?



## Jim (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey there, I searched but didn't find anything...

I was watching the binding mounting video on snowprofessor.com and they suggest using a rubber gasket under your binding when you mount it, I was wondering if most people do that, or don't bother with it?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't bother. I guess it would help protect your top sheet from getting scratched up from the bindings and also help with binding slippage if they loosened up a little bit on the hill.

If I had something laying around I could cut to fit, I'd do it, but I'm not going to bother going out to buy something.


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2010)

That was sort of my thinking too. Thanks for the reply


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

The gasket could also help with shock absorption. I know my Targas have a rubber gasket under the base plate which helps to eliminate some of the shock.


----------



## SnowProRick (Jan 13, 2009)

Everyone is right!
A little dampening, protecting the topsheet and helping keep the screws tight/preventing slippage.

I have done it for quite a while. It's easy & cheap.

--rick


----------



## Jameus (Jan 20, 2010)

My Ride EX bindings have a very thin piece of rubber adhered to the base plate. I'm pretty sure it's too thin to really do much dampening but I'm thinking it helps then stay in place. Seems functional and would add something myself if they a) didn't have them alredy b) I had stuff around to use.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

I only do it because SnowProRick gave me the old gasket that was pre-cut for his wife's snowboard. It's definitely optional...but is nice and does keep your topsheet pristine (good if you plan on reselling your board).


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2010)

Right on, and thanks for the videos, you guys have a great site setup


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

rome bindings come with them. They say it helps reduce chatter and improve feel. I also seem to remember, way back, something about the gaskets improving flex and lowering the possibility of board breakage.


----------

